# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  مباراة الامل عطبرة والمريخ .. تفاصيل ما حدث بالصورة

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*










*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*










*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*










*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

بسبب هذا الشخص والفاظه النابية تم قطع الصوت فى قناة النيلين
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*







الفريق طارق الامين العام لنادى المريخ والاستاذ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس البعثة والالمانى كروجر مدرب الفريق يحتجون على تفلتات جمهور عطبرة ويهددون بسحب الفريق وعدم اكمال المباراة ويظهر قائد الشرطة والمنسق الامنى للمباراة ومراقب المباراة ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اصابة عصام الحضرى واسعافة بارض الملعب 















*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*

الفريق طارق يتشاور مع اللاعبين والمدرب حول الانسحاب من الملعب
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


اولفيه المصاب محمولاً على ظهر باسكال بعد نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*بدر الدين قلق حرص على الحضور ولقاء زملاء الامس 



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*معلومات الموضوع 	 		 			 			 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (3 من الأعضاء و 12 زائر)

KOLA MOHAMMED,مصعب المقدم مضوي,عمادالدين طه







صباحكم زين
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*مشكووور يا كولا يا رائع ...
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كولا يا بديع صباحك فل وياسمين 
عاجزين عن الشكر فالصورة اصدق دليل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب كولا
وماعدمنا ابداعاتك

*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*مشكور حبيبنا كولا
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*يديك الصحة و العافية كولا ...
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KOLA MOHAMMED
					



بسبب هذا الشخص والفاظه النابية تم قطع الصوت فى قناة النيلين



منك لله ..وماتفوهت به يعبر عنك وعن اصلك
ربنا ينتقم منك ..لا احترام للسن والشيب ولا الناس القاعده واذيت مسامعها 
بالفاظك القبيحه
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مشكووووووووووووور كولا على المجهود الرائع
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*شكرا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*كـــــــــــــــــــولا دائما ماتاتي بالروائع والحصريات ان شاء الله يوم شكرك مايجي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم كولا ...
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور كولا العريس
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك العافية المبدع دوماً كولا
*

----------

